# DOS scheduling and add date to file name



## mterry (Jun 13, 2004)

Is it possible to schedule a DOS program? I want the program to run an SQL script to run at 1 AM daily automatically.

Also, the file should save a copy with the date appended to the file name. Is there a way to do this?

This is the file I am working with. Currently, it is run manually, the file is renamed (by me) and then I copy it to another directory (for archiving purposes).

FILENAME= test_db_backup.bat:

exp toolbox/[email protected] file=D:\propworks\dumps\pwtestbackup.dmp FULL=Y
copy D:\propworks\dumps\pwtestbackup.dmp \\Fs-smf01\WORKGRPS\InfoTech\PropWorks_Backups

Thanks in advance.


----------



## Squashman (Apr 4, 2003)

You can use the *AT* command to schedule things to run. I know there is a thread on the forums about using the date in your filenames. We talked about it alot in the past. Search the forums for that.


----------

